# Questions about Trek's 2012 aluminum models



## Cardinal16 (Jul 22, 2011)

Last night I was on the Trek website and I noticed the details for the 2012 1.1 were out. I clicked on the bike for more info and the description said the frame was made out of 100 series Alpha aluminum (as opposed to the usual white black or red aluminum). Now the description for this "new" material is the exact same as the black series aluminum, so my question is this: Is the 100 series aluminum the new alpha black? Or is it just an upgrade from the straight gauge alpha white aluminum used on the 2011 1 series?


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Im not sure there is much of a change. My cousin just purchased a 2012 1.1 and it didnt feel any different from the 2011 1.1.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

It's easier to change names than it is to improve the product. All manufacturers do this. It'll take the customers about 3 months to figure this out and get it on internet forums.


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

This is just a guess, but the changed all the carbon to 300 for 3 series, 400 for the 4 series and up to 600 for 6 series madones. So the guess is the 1 series gets 100 aluminum and I bet the 2 series gets 200 aluminum. Really just a name change I'm thinking.


----------



## stinhambo (Aug 9, 2011)

Cardinal16 said:


> Last night I was on the Trek website and I noticed the details for the 2012 1.1 were out. I clicked on the bike for more info and the description said the frame was made out of 100 series Alpha aluminum (as opposed to the usual white black or red aluminum). Now the description for this "new" material is the exact same as the black series aluminum, so my question is this: Is the 100 series aluminum the new alpha black? Or is it just an upgrade from the straight gauge alpha white aluminum used on the 2011 1 series?


I think it's the same but the 200 series gets butted aluminium as opposed to straight guage for the 100 series. I doubt we'd notice the difference.

Excited that the 2.1 has Apex though!


----------

